# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Considering Chubby Frogs

## Herpraddict

I am having trouble finding tomato frogs, I see chubby frogs all over, and they're said to be similar...should I go for it? Anyone own/ed these? I would want 3. They're a fraction of what tomato's cost.

----------


## Xavier

I believe they have the same care as Tomato frogs. If you really want a bolder colored species, go with the Tomato, but if it doesn't matter about the color of the animal get a (Healthy) Chubby frog instead. I say healthy as most Chubby frogs are not CB (Captive Bred) like species such as the Pac-man frog or White's tree-frog. If the animal you choose is healthy before you buy it, go for it  :Smile:

----------


## Bryce

They are very similar as Xavier already said. Both are avid borrowers, wait for insects to pass before ambushing them, and are similarly sized with tomatoes being just slightly larger. Tomatoes are a very vibrant color, but Chubby Frogs have a pleasing brown stripes pattern. I like both, but lean toward tomato frogs someday in the future. On thing I found very interesting about the Chubby Frog is th number of names it has. Banded Bullfrog, Bubble Frog, Rice Frog, or Asian Painted Frog. I say look at some pictures of each and decide if it matter or if you like both equally. If you do, you can always get some tomato frogs someday. You'll have ready kept Chubbies so you'll have more experience you can use for them. They live around 10 years, though, so they can be a fair commitment. Good luck and post some pictures of you get some.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

